# Identification



## MathGSR98 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi folks,
I'm from Quebec, Canada and there is a "huge" spider outside of my house, right next to my door. I said huge, I meant for here because we usually don't have big spiders... Anyway I'll post 2 pictures and I hope someone will find out the name of it. Roughly I would say it measures 1"1/4 and I think that she's pregnant! (big butt).
There it is:
(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 28, 2006)

did you want to know what it is? its aan Araneus diadematus or a "cross backed spider" they are the most common spider in the world apparently. I live in Vancouver BC. and I have one living outside my front door.. you should keep an eye out or look up pics of the male! they are so small its funny.. must be scary with one of those big girls! nice pics man!

Take care 
Christopher


----------



## MathGSR98 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you dude.
I thought it was not a common spider. The male is really smaller than the big mamma! Now that I have their name, I'll be able to get some infos about them.
Thanks again.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 29, 2006)

you're very welcome! and they may be common but they are very cool! they make good pet spiders actually. and they come in a HUGE array of colors. well I like am at least.. the one outside my door is one I caught and placed there so it would have a web by the front light. :0) get the shows every night!

Take Care
Chris


----------



## Tyler (Sep 29, 2006)

i see those all the time but i thought they were uner the name "common house spider"for sure they are common


----------



## Glen Southern (Sep 30, 2006)

They are found almost everywhere but the variety of colours is a fantastic thing to study. I'm in the UK (Northwest, North Cheshire) and I've studied a number of colonies aroud here. I have a spider enclosure in my garden and I have collected a few of my favorites. The best being an awesome black phase and a striking red one. Very cool and very common.


----------



## MathGSR98 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm affraid of something: where will go the babies when they will be born? I'm on the 3rd floor (top floor) and the spider is on my small balcony. Is there a chance that they will enter and infest my appartment? Usually I find the spider very interesting, but I don't want to live in the same place... And also I have a little phobia about them, I'm not able to touch them, etc... It would be interesting to catch her and keep her in captivity. Should I wait for her to give birth??
(sorry again for my english, I'm a french speaker).


----------



## Gigas (Oct 2, 2006)

Not too sure, but i know in some spider species the young make a trail of silken threead which the wind blows them away on, if there is an egg sac you won't have to worry about it hatching till spring next year


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 2, 2006)

I have noticed absolutely loads of these in our garden this year. and theyre always females!


----------

